

Techstars founder launches new $2.5M seed fund - byrneseyeview
http://www.coloradostartups.com/2009/05/13/announcing-my-new-startup-seed-fund/

======
landist
Interesting that it's $500k more than the fund Y Combinator recently
announced. Do I sense a little "Y" envy? Either way, it's good that more
capital and resources are being allocated to startup stage companies. Can't we
all just get along?

